# Group Therapy in MD/Washington D.C. area



## Nesa (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi guys. Little plug here, I'm currently going to the Behavior Therapy Center of Greater Washington for treatment, and they're going to start holding group therapy sessions but they need three more people in order to start. They're going to do exercises like introducing yourself, talking on the phone, etc. It's not CBT-focused, it's more like getting to the "nuts and bolts" of socialization. You start out with the facilitator but then you move on to one-on-one interactions with a partner. I believe they take anyone in their pre-teens to mid-twenties. If anyone is interested, their number is 301-593-4040 and they are located at 11227 Lockwood Drive, Silver Spring, MD, about half an hour from the DC area. I've been going to therapy there for a while and it's been incredibly helpful. I hope this post interests a few people. Thanks for your time


----------

